# Simple easy Salad



## kadesma (May 19, 2009)

This is easy, the colors beautiful and it's refreshing on a hot day...take 1 pint of raspberries and puree 3/4 of a c. Keeping other berries cold.Pour through a wire strainer to remove the seeds...Add 3 tab. sugar or several tab of honey, now add some cream sherry about 1/4 c. Cut one large cantaloupe into bite sized chunks mix the melon with the puree, when ready to serve put into sherbet or long stemmed wine glasses and top with the whole berries..If you want you can put everything into a glass bowl and serve  buffet style.  A glass of sparkling wine is wonderful with this as is your favorite iced tea.
kadesma


----------



## Cooksie (May 19, 2009)

That sounds very good, and I'll bet it's pretty too .


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> That sounds very good, and I'll bet it's pretty too .


It is very pretty, the colors are so pretty  in the crystal or just glass. The taste is wonderful, not for little kids, but when I do this I make one for the kids without the sherry and use some apple cider...
kades


----------



## GB (May 19, 2009)

This sounds delicious.


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2009)

GB said:


> This sounds delicious.


GB, Thank you,
if you enjoy cold melon and raspberries and some sherry, it is a delight.
cj


----------



## Loprraine (May 20, 2009)

> not for little kids


 
That's ok, I'm a big kid.   Sounds like a great warm weather dessert, and raspberries were on sale so I bought several containers.  Thanks, Kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> That's ok, I'm a big kid.   Sounds like a great warm weather dessert, and raspberries were on sale so I bought several containers.  Thanks, Kadesma.


Yes, a dessert, boy where has my head been?  Hope you enjoy it...I want to make it again, but last week raspberries were 4.99 a small basket..Yikes, but if they are still high I'm going to splurge and get them any way,
kades


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2009)

Raspberries went from $4.99 to $.99 last week, so I stocked up.


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> Raspberries went from $4.99 to $.99 last week, so I stocked up.


Lets hope I get lucky tomorrow
kades


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

Sounds delicious, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2009)

I wish I had one right now!


----------



## kadesma (May 23, 2009)

Constance said:


> I wish I had one right now!


Wish you were closer, this is on the menu for tomorrow.
kades


----------

